# got death certificate today



## dylan27 (Sep 3, 2005)

Really not doing well... it was kinda out of the blue, since I thought the doctor had told us he would call when the autopsy was done, and we hadn't heard anything.

Cardiorespitory collapse due to acute respiratory failure due to aspiration.

I've tried looking this up online- I get the first part, i.e. his heart and lungs stopped working but I'm confused by aspiration. I can't really find a definition for it. I believe it means to take something into the lungs. Does this mean he choked? How could I not notice that?


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3A+aspirate


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I think they're saying that he aspirated milk. I'm guessing this from reading your earlier post. It may or may not be what stopped his breathing. It sounds like he was a good suckler. Sometimes they just have to put down something and they may not know what made him stop breathing. It's kind of hard to believe that he could have aspirated so much milk while nursing to make him stop breathing. I don't know, just my thoughts. Hope they help.







to you mama.


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm so terribly sorry, mama. I mistakenly happened upon your post. I can't answer your questions, but I wanted to say that your signature brought tears to my eyes and I would like to offer you a







. Sending blessings to you and your angel and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh mama, I'm so sorry....







: That is really hard...


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry that there are so many unanswered questions for you...I wish I knew the right words to say







:


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

How horrible to not know on top of losing your precious little one.








s

~Tracy


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I would definitely speak to your doctor to see if he can fully explain your baby's cause of passing.







to you.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry - this is all so hard


----------



## mommyme2005 (Dec 28, 2005)

No words that could make it better.


----------

